# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Φηφιακός Θερμοστάτης Ελεγχόμενος Απο Μικροελεγκτή

## QED

Είναι αυτό που μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό από τη στιγμή που ο απλός διμεταλλικός θερμοστάτης του καλοριφέρ τα έχει παίξει εντελώς και τον λειτουργώ πλέον αποκλειστικά με τον διακόπτη on-off από κάτω! Σκέφτομαι δηλαδή κάτι σαν αυτό με το ds1821 από maxim: http://www.microchipc.com/sourcecode/#ds1821 μονίμως συνδεδεμένο με ένα pic, μια LCD από Νόκια για απεικόνιση θερμοκρασίας, υστέρησης κ.τ.λ, μερικά push buttons για τις ρυθμίσεις , ρελέ για να ανοιγοκλείνει την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα (..απανταχού ηλεκτρολόγοι βοήθειαα!!) και πολλές-πολλές δυνατότητες βελτίωσης - επέκτασης αφού όλα πλέον θα είναι θέμα software του pic..
Βασικά χρειάζομαι μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με χαρακτηριστικά θερμοστατών εσωτερικού χώρου. Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι φηφιακοί θερμοστάτες του εμπορίου είναι τόσο οικονομικότεροι από πλευράς κατανάλωσης καυσίμου, σε σχέση με τους συμβατικούς, όσο διαφημίζονται; Η υστέρηση τί σχέση έχει με την κατανάλωση; 
Αυτά προς το παρόν..Τι λέτε;

-Βασίλης

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Οι ηλεκτρονικοί θερμοστάτες έχουν καλυτερη ακρίβεια στη ρύθμιση και σαφώς είναι καλύτεροι από τους μηχανικούς. Επίσης υπάρχουν και θερμοστάτες χώρου με PID controler. Εγώ εγκατέστησα έναν της SIEMENS σειράς REV (100 ή 200) ο οποίος έχει PID controler και μάλιστα είναι self learning δηλαδή "μαθαίνει" τον ρυθμό μου ζεσταίνεται κάθε χώρος, οπότε απόφασίζει πότε θα ανοιγοκλείσει  την ηλεκτροβάνα του καλοριφέρ  και για πόσο χρόνο. 
Εγώ πάντος πέτυχα οικονομία πετρελαίου γύρω στο 30%, όπως και τρεις άλλοι γνωστοί μου που τους το εγκατέστησα. Νομίζω οτι το κόστος είναι σχετικά μικρό, δεδομένου οτι κάνεις απόσβεση σε 3~4 μήνες. (νομίζω μπορείς να το βρείς σε τιμή χονδρικής γύρω στα 70~80 ευρώ)

Δες σχετικά εδώ: http://www.acvatix.com/prd/e/prd_the_rev.asp

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ξέχασα να σου πώ οτι η υστέρηση παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην κατανάλωση καυσίμου, οπου σ'αυτήν άλλωστε βασίζεται η αρχή λειτουργίας του θερμοστάτη που ανέφερα

----------


## gsmaster

Κατ'αρχήν το DS1621 τέλος. Αντικαταστάτης είναι το DS16*31*

Είναι σχετικά εύκολη η εφαρμογή που θες να κάνεις, ειδικά αν επιλέξεις να το κάνεις με κάποιον compiler. 

Τώρα αν η LCD δεν είναι ΝΟΚΙΑ και είναι απλή, 2*16 χαρακτήρων δεν νομίζω να σε πειράζει και τόσο. Οι απλές είναι πιο εύκολες στην οδήγηση. 
Αν θές κάτι πρόχειρο αναλογικό δες και αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=519 μπορείς αν θες να του βάλεις και ρυθμιζόμενη υστέρηση.

Εξάλλου και οι μηχανικοί θερμοστάτες έχουν υστέρηση αλλά δεν μπορείς να την μεταβάλλεις.

αυτό που λές ...




> ρελέ για να ανοιγοκλείνει την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα



δεν το κατάλαβα, αφού υπάρχει ήδη θερμοστάτης, απλά θα αντικαταστήσεις τον υπάρχον, οπότε το ρελέ στην ουσία θα βραχυκυκλώνει 2 καλώδια. Τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνει η υπάρχουσα ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## MHTSOS

Σε πολυκατοικίες με κεντρική θέρμανση ο θερμαστάτης δεν ανοιγοκλείνει την καυστήρα αφού το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει έναν θερμοστάτη από ποιόν θα πρωτοπάρει εντολή? Ελέγχει μια ηλεκτροβαλβίδα (μία βάνα με μοτεράκι) η οποία ανοιγοκλείνει την παροχή νερού στα σώματα του καλοριφέρ στο διαμέρισμά σου μόνο. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό εννοεί ο Led Zep αλλά αυτό κατάλαβα.

----------


## QED

Ναι αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα οτι δηλαδή ο μικροελεγκτής για να οδηγήσει την ηλεκτροβάνα χρειάζεται κάποιο ρελέ φυσικά..

Γιάννη DS1821 είναι το τσιπάκι ( το έχω ήδη ) και όχι DS1621/31.

Δεν ξέρω επίσης τί είναι ακριβώς το PID controller...

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

-Βασίλης

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ο απλός θερμοστάτης ρυθμιζόμενος π.χ. στους 20 βαθμούς, "ανοίγει" στους 19 και "κλείνει" στους 21, με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις διακυμάνσεις στην θερμοκρασία. Ο θερμοστάτης με PID παρακολουθεί τον ρυθμό αύξησης και μείωσης της θερμοκρασίας με αποτέλεσμα όταν η θερμοκρασία αρχίζει να κατεβαίνει και πρίν πέσει κάτω από τους 20 βαθμούς, "ανοίγει". Το αντίθετο κάνει όταν αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία, πριν ξεπεράσει τους 20 βαθμούς, "κλείνει". Αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουμε σχεδόν ευθεία γαρμμή της θερμοκρασίας σε σχέση με τον χρόνο. 
Δες σχετικά με PID εδώ http://www.library.cmu.edu/ctms/ctms/pid/pid.htm

----------


## sw1jcs

Μένοντας σε πολυκατοικία με αυτόνομη θέρμανση μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις πως έχεις τόση πολύ οικονομία. Εγώ έχω μόνιμα το καλοριφέρ ανοικτό, κάπου στους 18 βαθμούς. Πως ο ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης σε σχέση με τον απλο μηχανικό που έχω θα μου κάνει τόσο πολύ οικονομία. Διάβασα στα specs του αλλά δεν μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Είναι πολύ απλό!!!
Ο μηχανικός θερμοστάτης παρουσιάζει μεγάλη διακύμανση στην θερμοκρασία (εως και 2 βαθμούς) για τον λόγο που εξηγώ παραπάνω (για το πότε θα "ανοίξει" και πότε θα "κλείσει"). Ο συγκεκριμένος λειτουργεί ώς εξής: Στους π.χ. 18 βαθμούς που είναι ρυθμισμένο, ο θερμοστάτης θα κλείσει όχι στους 18,5 (που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι) αλλά στου 17 ή 17,5 έτσι ώστε να εκμεταλευτεί την θερμότητα των σωμάτων (που δεν τροφοδοτούνται με ζεστό νερό, αλλά είναι ακόμα ζεστά) που έχουν εκείνη την στιγμή και μέχρι να κρυώσουν, ο χώρος έχει φτάσει την θερμοκρασία των 18+ βαθμών. Τώρα όταν πέφτει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου, πρίν κατέβει τους 18 βαθμούς, ο θερμοστάτης συνήθως ανοίγει, ώστε να προλάβουν τα σώματα να ζεσταθούν πρίν η θερμοκρασία του χώρου κατέβει πολύ από τουσ 18 βαθμούς. Μάλιστα ο θερμοστάτης καμιά φορά, ανοιγοκλείνει περισσότερες από μία φορά μέχρι να πιάσει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο η πραγματική διακύμανση της θερμοκρασίας στο χώρο είναι το πολύ 1 βαθμός, οπότε επιτυνχάνεται οικονομία δεδομένου ότι αύξηση θερμοκρασίας του χώρου κατά 1 βαθμό αντιστοιχεί σε κάυσιμο 10~20% παραπάνω. 
Τώρα το ότι ο συγκεκριμένος θερμοστάτης είναι self learning  δημαδή μαθαίνει μόνος του, σημαίνει οτι αποφασίζει από μόνος του (βάση της στατιστικής του *ρυθμού μεταβολής* της θερμοκρασίας που κρατά) σε ποιό σημείο της θερμοκρασία του χώρου (σε σχέση με την τιμή των π.χ. 18 βαθμών) θα ανοίξει και θα κλείσει και πόσες φορές. Ουσιαστικά η καμπύλη της θερμοκρασία του χώρου δεν είναι μια σταθερά ημιτονοειδής καμπύλη γύρω απο την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία (πχ των 18 βαθμών), αλλά μία φθίνουσα σε πλάτος ημιτονοειδής καμπύλη που τείνει να συμπέσει με την ευθεία γραμμή της επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίας (δες σχετικά εδώ:http://www.library.cmu.edu/ctms/ctms/pid/pid.htm)

----------


## sw1jcs

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την λεπτομερή επεξήγηση. Μου φαίνεται ότι θα τον αγοράσω και θα συγκρίνω στην συνέχεια πόσες ώρες κατανάλωνα με την μηχανικό και πόσες με αυτόν.

----------


## sw1jcs

άλλη μία γρήγορη ερωτησούλα με γρήγορη πιστεύω απάντηση. Λογικά τον δουλεύεις μόνιμα στο Learning mode?
Σχετικά με την συνδεσμολογία, στην δικιά μου περίπτωση έχω την εντολή που πάει στην ηλεκτροβάνα και την επιστροφή που μου ανάβει το λαμπάκι. Στον REV100 είδα ότι απλά δίνει την εντολή αλλά επιστροφή δεν χρειάζεται. Είναι όντως έτσι?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Λογικά θα υπάρχουν τρία καλώδια συνδεδεμένα στον μηχανικό θερμοστατη. Ενα (συνήθως χρωματος μάυρο ή καφέ) όπου είναι η φαση 220V, ένα (συνήθως μπλέ) οπου ειναι ο ουδέτερος και ενα (κίτρινοπράσινο) που είναι η εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας. Στον REV θα συνδέσεις μόνο το μαύρο (ή καφέ) στο Τ1 και το κιτρινοπράσινο στο Τ2. Ο ουδέτερος χρησίμευε στον μηχανικό μόνο για την τροφοδοσία της λυχνίας (ή και του θερμοστατη εάν αυτός ήταν ηλεκτρονικός). Ο συγκεκριμένος δεν το χρειάζεται, αφού τροφοδοτείται με δύο μπαταρίες ΑΑ των 1,5 volt οι οποίες κρατάνε τουλάχιστον για 2 χρόνια. 

Φυσικά το έχεις συνέχεια στο learning mode.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!!!! Πρόσεχε κατά την συνδεσμολογία. Το ρεύμα στο καλώδιο της φάσης κόβεται μόνο από τον πίνακα του λεβητοστασίου (κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα) και δεν έχει σχέση με το ρεύμα του διαμερίσματος. Καλού κακού δοκίμαζε με ενα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι. 

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## QED

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα επισυνάπτοντας 2 φωτογραφίες από την ηλεκτροβάνα και τον μεταλλικό θερμοστάτη.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τα καλώδια ανάλογα με το χρώμα τους? Γιατί δεν φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν σε σχέση με την παραπάνω περιγραφή..Πόσα amber ρελέ πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Στη φωτογραφία του θερμοστατη, βάλε επάνω την αρίθμιση των επαφων που συνδεονται τα καλώδια, για να καταλάνω την αντιστοιχία των χρωμάτων, οπως επίσης που συνδέεται το κάθε καλώδιο, διότι δεν φένεται καλά στην φωτογραφία

----------


## gf

Εγω εβαλα ενα ψηφιακο στη θεση του μηχανικου και την πατησα! Δυστυχως πηρα εναν του 20αρικου απο Καρφουρ ο οποιος εχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ υστερηση +-0,5οC και ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας με βηματα 1οC. 
Στα αμεσα σχεδια μου ειναη η κατασκευη ενος αναλογικου θερμοστατη οπως ο παρακατω, με καποιες μετατροπες φυσικα (οχι ασυρματο κλπ)
Σημαντικοτατο ειναι η χαμηλη υστερηση!!

http://www.holmea.demon.co.uk/Thermostat/Stat.htm

----------


## gf

Κιτρινοπαρσινο ειναι η γειωση!
Πανω στο καπακι του θερμοστατη εχει την καλωδιωση. Δεστο προσεκτικα και θα φανει ποια καλωδια θελεις. Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι μαυρο/μπλε αλλα ΔΕΝ ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Οι ψηφιακοί θερμοστάτες δεν είναι απαραίτητα και καλοί. Ενας καλός μηχανικός καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερος από τον ψηφιακό. Εγώ προτείνω τον REV100 διότι είναι δοκιμασμένος σε τουλάχιστον 3 διαμερίσματα, με αισθητή οικονομία στο πετρέλαιο. Σημειωτέον οτι πριν από αυτόν είχα και εγώ έναν ηλεκτρονικό της OLYMPIA ELECTRONICS που θεωρούνται και είναι αξιόπιστοι. Ομως ο REV βασίζεται σε άλλη φιλοσοφία, την οποία ανέλυσα παραπάνω (φθηνό κόστος εγκατάστασης και γρήγορα)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

gf το κιτρινοπράσινο ΔΕΝ ειναι απαραίτητα η γείωση, μια και ο θερμοστάτης δεν την χρειάζεται. Ενας σωστός εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος χρησιμοποιεί μάυρο ή καφέ για την φάση, μπλέ για τον ουδέτερο και κοκκινο για την εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας. Επειδή όμως σηνήθως χρησιμοποιούν κλασικό καλώδιο 3χ1.5 (καφε-μπλε-κιτρινοπράσινο), τότε το κιτρινοπράσινο είναι η εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας.
Αυτά όταν τα πράγματα είναι ιδανικά, διότι έχουν δεί τα ματάκια μου "μαργαριτάρια" στις ηελκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις που χρήζουν αφείρεση αδείας του ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη

----------


## gf

Ναι δεν το χρειαζεται, γι'αυτο ειπα να κοιταξει το κυκλωμα που ειναι κατω απο το καλυμμα. Οι πιο πολλοι ηλεκτρολογοι κανουν ΟΤΙ θελουν!
Στον δικο μου θερμοστατη που ειναι ιδιος με αυτον της φωτογραφιας, ηταν η γειωση.

Πετρο, που μπορω να βρω τον θερμοστατη που λες η καποιον παρομοιο?

----------


## MHTSOS

> gf το κιτρινοπράσινο ΔΕΝ ειναι απαραίτητα η γείωση, μια και ο θερμοστάτης δεν την χρειάζεται. Ενας σωστός εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος χρησιμοποιεί μάυρο ή καφέ για την φάση, μπλέ για τον ουδέτερο και κοκκινο για την εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας. Επειδή όμως σηνήθως χρησιμοποιούν κλασικό καλώδιο 3χ1.5 (καφε-μπλε-κιτρινοπράσινο), τότε το κιτρινοπράσινο είναι η εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας.
> Αυτά όταν τα πράγματα είναι ιδανικά, διότι έχουν δεί τα ματάκια μου "μαργαριτάρια" στις ηελκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις που χρήζουν αφείρεση αδείας του ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη



Τι λες τώρα. Έχω δει σε εγατάσταση την γείωση συνδεδεμένη με την φάση  :Shocked:  . Πάλι καλά που δεν σκοτώθηκα  :Confused:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εγω τον θερμοστάτη τον πηρα από την Θεσσαλονικη κατάστημα Σ.Ναζος Α.Ε., αλλά και σε κάθε κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού μπορούν να σου το φέρουν. Αν είναι κάποιος γνωστός μπορεί να σου το δώσει σε τιμή χονδρικής.

----------


## belis

> Λογικά θα υπάρχουν τρία καλώδια συνδεδεμένα στον μηχανικό θερμοστατη. Ενα (συνήθως χρωματος μάυρο ή καφέ) όπου είναι η φαση 220V, ένα (συνήθως μπλέ) οπου ειναι ο ουδέτερος και ενα (κίτρινοπράσινο) που είναι η εντολή της ηλεκτροβάνας. Στον REV θα συνδέσεις μόνο το μαύρο (ή καφέ) στο Τ1 και το κιτρινοπράσινο στο Τ2. Ο ουδέτερος χρησίμευε στον μηχανικό μόνο για την τροφοδοσία της λυχνίας (ή και του θερμοστατη εάν αυτός ήταν ηλεκτρονικός). Ο συγκεκριμένος δεν το χρειάζεται, αφού τροφοδοτείται με δύο μπαταρίες ΑΑ των 1,5 volt οι οποίες κρατάνε τουλάχιστον για 2 χρόνια. 
> 
> Φυσικά το έχεις συνέχεια στο learning mode.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!!!! Πρόσεχε κατά την συνδεσμολογία. Το ρεύμα στο καλώδιο της φάσης κόβεται μόνο από τον πίνακα του λεβητοστασίου (κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα) και δεν έχει σχέση με το ρεύμα του διαμερίσματος. Καλού κακού δοκίμαζε με ενα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι. 
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία



Καλησπέρα!!!
Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και έχω την εξής απορία: Πήρα και εγώ προχτές τον συγκεκριμένο θερμοστάτη και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι κάτι: γιατί να συνδέσω τα 2 από τα 3 καλώδια που είχε ο παλιος μηχανικός θερμοστάτης μου στις θέσεις Τ1 και Τ2 όταν αυτές οι δύο θέσεις σύμφωνα με το φυλλάδιο είναι για τον τηλεχερισμό του θερμοστάτη εξ αποστάσεως και όχι στις θέσεις L και L1 που σχετίζονται και με το ρεύμα!!Διαβάζοντας αυτό το μήνυμα, συνέδεσα τα καλώδια όπως υποδεικνύεται και τελικά δεν δούλεψε!!!Κάποια βοήθεια αν γίνεται (πριν καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο), γιατί δυστυχώς έχω ξεμείνει από καλοριφέρ???

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## sat3x1

Παιδιά εγώ αρχές του 2009 αντικατεστησα τον απλό θερμοστάτη με αυτον εδώ και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημενος. Ο παλιός ενδειξεις παρα πολύ χοντρικές 15 20 25 βαθμούς κελσίου. Ο νεος ηλεκτρονικος θερμοστατης αυξηση μειωση Θ με βήματα των 0.2 και επιπλεον αυτόματο ρολόι και ημερομηνία!
http://rapidshare.com/files/24308778..._el_Greece.rar

----------


## npapanik

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα μηχανικό θερμοστάτη (Honeywell) ο οποίος έχει συνδεδεμένα τέσσερα καλώδια:

- Φάση
- Ουδέτερο
- Άγνωστο (που έχει τάση 220V όταν είναι ο θερμοστάτης είναι κλειστός)
- Άγνωστο (που έχει τάση 220V όταν είναι ο θερμοστάτης είναι ανοιχτός)

Θέλω να βάλω ένα Siemens REV100 ο οποίος παίρνει δύο μόνο καλώδια (L & L1) (Έχει και T1 & T2 αλλά αυτά είναι για σύνδεση με modem).

Ποιά από τα παραπάνω πρέπει να συνδέσω στον REV100;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dioz

Καλησπέρα φίλοι,

Έχω αγοράσει έναν ασύρματο ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη για το σπίτι και συγκεκριμένα τον Siemens RDH10-RF. Έχω τοποθετήσει τον πομπό στο διάδρομο του σπιτιού σε ύψος περίπου 1,50μ.
Ο διάδρομος είναι μεταξύ του σαλονιού και του υπνοδωματίου και τον τοποθέτησα εκεί ώστε να έχω όσο το δυνατό μία μέση ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας του σπιτιού.

Το θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι το εξής: 
Έστω ότι η ένδειξη της τρέχουσας θερμοκρασίας του σπιτιού είναι 19 βαθμοί. Όταν ορίσω ως επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία τους 20 τότε ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί το καλοριφέρ και σταματάει όταν φτάσει τους 20,5. Μέχρι εδώ καλά πάμε...
Όμως, για να ξαναξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί το καλοριφέρ, έχω παρατηρήσει οτι η τρέχουσα θερμοκρασία πρέπει να φτάσει στους 19 (ούτε καν 19,5)(μην ξεχνάτε έχω ορίσει επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία τους 20 βαθμούς). Οπότε το σπίτι μένει για πολύ ώρα χωρίς θέρμανση και όταν αποφασίσει να ξεκινήσει και πάλι το καλοριφέρ δουλεύει ασταμάτητα για περίπου 1,5-2 ώρες μέχρι να φτάσει τους 20,5 για να σταματήσει.
Είχα την εντύπωση οτι το όλο σύστημα θα λειτουργούσε διαφορετικά... όπως π.χ. όταν είχα έναν απλό αναλογικό(μη ασύρματο) θερμοστάτη και άναβε-ξεκίναγε ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα...

Έχετε κάποια άποψη...?...γιατί σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω άλλον ασύρματο θερμοστάτη αλλά αναλογικό...!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## JIM_6146B

Θα πώ ενα γεγονός :

Ενας γνωστός  στην οικοδομή του έχει ωρομέτρηση και όλα τα διαμερίσματα  έχουν τον ίδιο μηχανικό θερμοστάτη .

Αποφάσισε και αντικατέστησε τον  θερμοστάτη με ηλεκτρονικό  . Το αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να αλλάξη συνήθειες στην θέρμανση ήταν ότι έγραφε πολλές ώρες και πλήρωνε πολλά .

 Αφού δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα σκέφτηκε οτι το μόνο που έχει γίνει ήταν η αλλαγή του θεμροστάτη έτσι ξαναέβαλε τον παλιό και έπεσαν οι ώρες και φυσικά τα χρήματα .

----------


## klik

ο γνωστός σου έκανε λάθος στη σύνδεση.
Αλλιώς αν έγραφε πολλές ώρες θα λάμβανε μεγάλα θερμικά ποσά ενέργειας και θα "έσκαγε" απο τη ζέστη.

Αρα έκανε πατάτα ή υπήρχε βλάωη στη θέρμανση (ανοιχτή βάνα κάποιου διαμερίσματος, κακή καύση κτλ)

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ο γνωστός σου έκανε λάθος στη σύνδεση.
> Αλλιώς αν έγραφε πολλές ώρες θα λάμβανε μεγάλα θερμικά ποσά ενέργειας και θα "έσκαγε" απο τη ζέστη.
> 
> Αρα έκανε πατάτα ή υπήρχε βλάωη στη θέρμανση (ανοιχτή βάνα κάποιου διαμερίσματος, κακή καύση κτλ)



 
Δεν ξέρω . Ενα ξέρω οτι ο γνωστός μου δεν ξέρει να πιάνει κατσαβίδι  πήρε ηλεκτρολόγο τον ίδιο και τις δυό φορές  .

----------


## ntzanis

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα.Ηθελα τις εντυπωσεις σας για τον siemens rev100?Αξιζει τα λεφτα του?Ακουω πολλους οτι οι ηλεκτρονικοι θερμοστατες εξοικονομουν ενεργεια που μεταφραζεται σε πετρελαιο αρα ευρω.Με νοιαζει να ειναι ηλεκτρονικος και να κανει καλα την δουλεια του.Να προχωρησω σε κατι αλλο οπως ο siemens RDH 10 ή στον REV 13.
Εχω αυτον με αυτη την συνδεση [IMG][/IMG]

και η ηλεκτροβανα μου στον συλλεκτη εχει τεσσερα καλωδια τα οποια με την σειρα τους συνδεονται με θερμοστατη και καλωδια που ερχονται απο το καλοριφερ και πινακα ωρομετρητη.Μην με ρωτησετε και πολλα περι καλωδιων ,εδω δεν ξερω αν αυτος που εχω ειναι ηλεκτρονικος ή οχι.Δεν με νοιαζει ας ειναι και αλλη μαρκα π.χ.aube καναδεζικοι νομιζω

----------


## fikast

Exω τον olympia electronic με βημα υποτίθεται  0.2... Τον εχω στους 21 βαθμούς. Πέφτει στο 20, (η θερμοκρασία του χώρου, 
είναι όντως 20 τσεκαρισμένη με αλλο θερμόμετρο) μένει εκεί για κανένα μισάωρο και μετά δίνει  εντολή... Όχι  02 δεν είναι 
το βήμα, αλλά ούτε 1 βαθμό. Μετά από 10  λεπτά λειτουργίας ανεβάζει 21 και κλείνει. Λέω να τον πετάξω και να πάρω τον 
siemens που αναφέρετε παραπάνω..  Είναι σε διαμέρισμα με ωρομετριτή.. Θα δω διαφορά;

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα,

ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για την αντικατάσταση του παλιού τοποθετημένου αναλογικού θερμοστάτη του σπιτιού μου, με ένα ψηφιακό με μικροεπεξεργαστή και selflearning.

Θέλω αποκλειστικά Siemens αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τα μοντέλα, REV 13 - REV 17 - REV 24 - REV 100 - REV 200....(??) 

Διαβάζοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, απέκλεισα τους ακριβούς REV 24 και REV 200, μιας και δεν διαθέτω τόσα χρήματα. Από τους υπόλοιπους 3, υποθέτω πως η μόνη διαφορά του REV 100 με τους REV 13 & REV 17 είναι η οθόνη αφής, οπότε μάλλον αποκλείω και αυτόν.

Οπότε, καταλήγω σε έναν εκ των REV 13 & REV 17, με τον REV 17 να διαθέτει επιπλέον ημι-εβδομαδιαία λειτουργία, η οποία δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι.

Έχει κάποιος γνώμη από τη χρήση ενός εκ των REV 13 & REV 17 για να μου πει τη γνώμη του εάν είναι ικανοποιημένος από αυτούς??

Η σύνδεση μπορεί να γίνει από μένα, που είμαι παντελώς αρχάριος, για να γλιτώσω κανένα φράγκο, ή θα τα κάνω μαντάρα??

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για την αντικατάσταση του παλιού τοποθετημένου αναλογικού θερμοστάτη του σπιτιού μου, με ένα ψηφιακό με μικροεπεξεργαστή και selflearning.
> 
> Θέλω αποκλειστικά Siemens αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τα μοντέλα, REV 13 - REV 17 - REV 24 - REV 100 - REV 200....(??) 
> 
> Διαβάζοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, απέκλεισα τους ακριβούς REV 24 και REV 200, μιας και δεν διαθέτω τόσα χρήματα. Από τους υπόλοιπους 3, υποθέτω πως η μόνη διαφορά του REV 100 με τους REV 13 & REV 17 είναι η οθόνη αφής, οπότε μάλλον αποκλείω και αυτόν.
> 
> Οπότε, καταλήγω σε έναν εκ των REV 13 & REV 17, με τον REV 17 να διαθέτει επιπλέον ημι-εβδομαδιαία λειτουργία, η οποία δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι.
> ...



Ρωτας να σου πουμε τι ξερεις??
αν καταφερεις να κοψεις τα ρευματα,να ξυλωσεις τον παλιο να τρυπησεις-βιδωσεις-στερεωσεις τον καινουργιο ειναι προβλημα τα δυο καλωδια?

----------


## topmar

> Ρωτας να σου πουμε τι ξερεις??
> αν καταφερεις να κοψεις τα ρευματα,να ξυλωσεις τον παλιο να τρυπησεις-βιδωσεις-στερεωσεις τον καινουργιο ειναι προβλημα τα δυο καλωδια?



Ρωτάω αυτό "_Έχει κάποιος γνώμη από τη χρήση ενός εκ των REV 13 & REV 17 για να μου πει τη γνώμη του εάν είναι ικανοποιημένος από αυτούς??" 
_
και αυτό "_Η σύνδεση μπορεί να γίνει από μένα, που είμαι παντελώς αρχάριος, για να γλιτώσω κανένα φράγκο, ή θα τα κάνω μαντάρα??"
_

----------


## maraplus

Καλησπέρα
Τελικά δεν καταλαβα. Πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για τον Siemes_ REV 13 ? Toν εχει χρησιμοποησει καποιος? Ειναι καλός? Θα εχω οικονομία με την χρήση του?_

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα
> Τελικά δεν καταλαβα. Πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για τον Siemes_ REV 13 ? Toν εχει χρησιμοποησει καποιος? Ειναι καλός? Θα εχω οικονομία με την χρήση του?_



αν αντικαταστησεις τον παλιο μηχανικο σιγουρα θα εχεις οικονομια. 
τωρα για κατι 20 και 30% που ακουω  δεν νομιζω.ειδικα αν δεν ειναι δικος σου λεβητας και ειναι πολυκατοικιας.

----------

